# Soaking driftwood in bath tub.



## Meegogrr (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm up my first big tank, 120 gallons. I've had small - midsize tanks before but never anything larger than 55 gallons before. I've done mostly fish tanks with few plants here and there and have had my share of good and bad experience.

ANYWAY, i picked up driftwood yesterday and i know i need to soak them to get them waterbogged and soak most of the tannin out. If i soak the. In my bathtub...will it stain the tub?? It's not a porcelain tub, but its not one of those cheap plastic mold ones neither. Help?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Change the water often enough so that the tannins never accumulate

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Meegogrr (Apr 10, 2012)

Soaking cold water vs hot/boiling water? Hot water jus speeds the soak process? Release more tannin quicker?


----------



## bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

It won't fit in a 40 gallon plastic trashcan? I just use the one I ordinarily use to catch rainwater.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

it probably won't stain the tub itself but watch for the grout. Use hot water if you can, but it's not necessary. When you make tea, it steeps usually faster when the water is hot, isn't it? Same principle. 

Not sure why you'd use your tub though. There might be a lot of soap scum or buildups of whatever harsh chemicals you used to clean it.


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

If I tried soaking driftwood in the tub in my house, I'd have a *lot* more to worry about than whether the tub would stain!

sox :icon_mrgr


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I would recommend doing it outside. It can smell bad and if it's collected, it may have a bunch of bugs and other living things in it. 

You can get a large garbage can or other type of plastic container. You don't have to soak 100% of the wood at the same time. If some is sticking out, you can flip it over and do the other part with no issues.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Child's wading pool might work.


----------



## ThePig (Mar 18, 2012)

Diana said:


> Child's wading pool might work.


i dont have one of those


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

'Tis the season! They are starting to show up in stores here in the northern hemisphere. Child not included ;-)

OK, how about this:
Dig a hole in the garden, the right shape to suit the wood. Line it with plastic sheeting. It will probably leak, but it might hold water long enough to do the job. Pretend the leaks are your automatic water change system!


----------



## Meegogrr (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol thanks for all the great advice and help. I actually ended up soaking it in. Big big cooler outside and kept flipping in over evryday or so. The temperature is gtting hot where im at, so i let the cooler lid open and the water stays warm to hot all day. As for the tub, its one of those suana tub thing. My family never use it though. Its literally never been used. That would be funny to soak in ur own bathtub and either take it out when u shower or shower with it lol. Thanks again.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Meegogrr said:


> Lol thanks for all the great advice and help. I actually ended up soaking it in. Big big cooler outside and kept flipping in over evryday or so. The temperature is gtting hot where im at, so i let the cooler lid open and the water stays warm to hot all day. As for the tub, its one of those suana tub thing. My family never use it though. Its literally never been used. That would be funny to soak in ur own bathtub and either take it out when u shower or shower with it lol. Thanks again.


Do make sure that it's the right kind of wood though, I soaked a piece for over 4 months and then it rotted on me...


----------

